# Zombie



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I guess I might as well enter Zombie. I think he's handsome. Maybe someone else will think so too. 

The only editing I did to the picture are his name and the little sticker thingys. As far as his color and all that, that's just him al naturale.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

aww he's cute! do you have a bigger tank for him?


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

His temporary home is bigger than that cup. But it's still tiny. I can't afford anything bigger for him than a small vase. Next month we're getting him a 5g tank. 

That picture was just the best one I have of him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Fish! and yes, he will be much happier in a 5 gal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The container you have him in will be just fine until you get the new tank just as long as the water is kept clean.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Zombie!


----------

